# How much fuel can you get in your tank?



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I know the tank is rated for 15.6 gallons. The most I have been able to get in was a hair over 16 gallons...after some serious post-click trickling. I was going to run it down before I filled it but I chickened out. The DIC just says "low" so I have no idea just how much actually is in the tank when the amber light comes on.
I have a long road trip coming up so I thought it might be fun trying to impress my family with an 800 mile tank when I get up there. Ha!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

17.711 was the most I ever got in. That was a real nail biter trying to get it to a diesel pump with the smaller dispenser.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

You mean I had another gallon left?! Ah! A whole gallon is some serious distance in a car like this.
Did you fill it right? up into the neck?

Does it give you some kind of extra warning, beyond the amber light on the gauge and the DIC saying 'low'?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

It makes for a long fill up, but topping it off and driving well past the "low" range warning allows for maximum mileage from a tank. I routinely put +17.5 gallons in during a fill up. 

Off topic a little but, filling up until visible fuel is in the neck insures that hand calculated fuel mileage is always accurate. This allows for precise tank-to-tank comparisons to monitor mileage to analyze driving techniques and modifications. (Don't get me started on temperature compensated fuel volume)









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think the most I've ever put in was just under 15. I feel like I'd need to sit there for a few days to pump in 17.

I'll sure as **** try if we drive down to Atlanta for Christmas.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Back when the CTD was still fairly new to the market, we had some threads on this with a lot of different methods used to figure it out. At that time, the final consensus came down to the following:

*Fuel light* comes on at *2 gallons* remaining in the tank.
*"Click-off"* (assuming properly calibrated pump and an average amount of fuel foaming) is right at the *15.6 gallon* capacity. 
You can add *2.7 gallons* after the pump clicks off. 
*Maximum capacity* from an empty tank to top of fuel neck is *18.3 gallons.

*These have all worked out to be accurate in my experience over the past 3 years and 62,000 miles.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I had a 830 plus mile tank this week and got tired of filling it, it was 16 gallons, left with fuel in the neck visable, had my 21 yr old son with me and after 16 gallons I gave up, plus the pump wasn't fun to trickle in. I could have gone well over 900 miles. I had 51.5 mpg. I had perfect conditions, cool weather 55-60 no ac use, and drove a little slower and this car does really well on highway. If I could keep my speed down I think if I put some depends on I could make a 1000 mile tank, just not sure I want to wear depends to do it. My car is bone stock. Speed and no wind and cooler weather around 60 degrees seems to be what I need to get great mileage.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

When I want to top right up I take a 2 1/2 gallon (10 liter ) gas can with me.. Fill up till the first click and then fill the gas can.. Pull away from the pumps or drive home if nearby and slowly pour in the gas can.. Still takes a couple of minutes but it's faster than trickle filling. I didn't think it would all go in but it does


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

cruze-control said:


> pretty much everyone wants the bbs lm's. lol. plus i have yet to see them look bad on any car.


That's a good idea


----------



## Themills (Sep 1, 2016)

I was under the impression that filling up past the click is bad for the evaporative system and could build up unneeded pressure to the fuel system. I have read articles in the past however for both sides of this theory.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Themills said:


> I was under the impression that filling up past the click is bad for the evaporative system and could build up unneeded pressure to the fuel system. I have read articles in the past however for both sides of this theory.


I don't think there's an evap system in the diesel, is there?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> I don't think there's an evap system in the diesel, is there?


No. no evap on this diesel.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I can trickle fill it in until visible it just takes 10 min or so and have to have a pump that will allow me to do it. I normally fill to neck but sometimes it isn't worth it or I don't have the time. Never had a car that could safe,y go this far on one tank of fuel. It is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I have put 11 liters past the shut off and its still not full to the neck.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

This has to be bad for your gas car though..


----------



## Themills (Sep 1, 2016)

beaurrr said:


> I don't think there's an evap system in the diesel, is there?


My bad, didn't realize it was diesel fuel.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I can trickle fill it in until visible it just takes 10 min or so and have to have a pump that will allow me to do it. I normally fill to neck but sometimes it isn't worth it or I don't have the time. Never had a car that could safe,y go this far on one tank of fuel. It is nothing short of amazing.


I always fill to the rim, and it takes me about 7 minutes or so after the auto shutoff. It's worth it to me, though. That's one less stop for every 5 fillups, and I hate stopping at a gas station.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

diesel said:


> I always fill to the rim, and it takes me about 7 minutes or so after the auto shutoff. It's worth it to me, though. That's one less stop for every 5 fillups, and I hate stopping at a gas station.


Same here, I've put is as much as 17.2 gallons a few times. Those last three or four gallons after the pop off take forever sometimes.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

The most I've pumped in was 17.5 gals...but you got to have a pump that will pump slow..but I like being able to drive 175 miles before the fuel gauge needle moves off the full mark.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

For the life of me. I cannot see why this would be an important issue. I drive >60 kms per day and fill up once every two weeks. I quit when it clicks off.

Maybe if I were heading out across a desert or a long stretch with no fuel on the route. Like the Alaska highway.

Otherwise, why bother? You're just as liable to slop fuel on your shoe.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

dougc905 said:


> For the life of me. I cannot see why this would be an important issue. I drive >60 kms per day and fill up once every two weeks. I quit when it clicks off.
> 
> Maybe if I were heading out across a desert or a long stretch with no fuel on the route. Like the Alaska highway.
> 
> Otherwise, why bother? You're just as liable to slop fuel on your shoe.


I wanted to know, so that's why I asked. Is that ok with you?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> For the life of me. I cannot see why this would be an important issue. I drive >60 kms per day and fill up once every two weeks. I quit when it clicks off.
> 
> Maybe if I were heading out across a desert or a long stretch with no fuel on the route. Like the Alaska highway.
> 
> Otherwise, why bother? You're just as liable to slop fuel on your shoe.


It's a personal preference. It's not right or wrong.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I had a 830 plus mile tank this week and got tired of filling it, it was 16 gallons, left with fuel in the neck visable, had my 21 yr old son with me and after 16 gallons I gave up, plus the pump wasn't fun to trickle in. I could have gone well over 900 miles. I had 51.5 mpg. I had perfect conditions, cool weather 55-60 no ac use, and drove a little slower and this car does really well on highway. If I could keep my speed down I think if I put some depends on I could make a 1000 mile tank, just not sure I want to wear depends to do it. My car is bone stock. Speed and no wind and cooler weather around 60 degrees seems to be what I need to get great mileage.


I strongly agree that the stock diesel is capable of getting really close to 1000 miles on a tank of fuel. The problem is trying to string together 1000 "good" miles. For me, it takes 5.5 days of commuting. That means perfect weather, no wind, no rain, no extreme temps for that stretch. It means no traffic jams for a week. It means a week of no errands to run. And perhaps the biggest obstacle is gas station locations. My commute is mainly in rural Kentucky and there are a couple stretches of 30 miles with no fuel stations. It takes a lot of factors to line up to make a big tank successful, and a little luck. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BigToe (Nov 5, 2016)

Some time ago, I had a 160km commute and was filling up twice a week plus doing an oil change once a month. That was in a Honda Civic. There was a routine to filling, once on Wednesday, once over the weekend. Today, with the CTD, I have a 26km round trip commute and the biggest problem is completely forgetting that the car needs filling up once in a while. It can go weeks if not a month before the light comes on, and when it does, it usually confuses me for a second thinking of a CEL or something has happened. To be honest, the lack of routine and the lengthy duration between fill ups makes the task of finding a station and filling up seem more of a burden that it used to, even though it not happening anywhere near as often. 

Was out today down near St. Catharines ON, and had an opportunity to chat with an owner of a Volt. He fills up by parking in the garage and plugging in. Very routine, and super convenient.. I like it...


----------

